# hi from vancouver!



## eskae (Jun 9, 2009)

Hi guys! My intro is long overdue since I've already posted a few times!

I'm Sam 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 and I've just started getting into MAC although I've 'window shopped' there for many years.. my favourites are blushes and MSFs so I'm slowly building my collection!


----------



## Retropinuplady (Jun 9, 2009)

welcome x


----------



## n_c (Jun 9, 2009)

Hi Sam...welcome!!!


----------



## gildedangel (Jun 9, 2009)

Welcome to Specktra!!!


----------



## Nicnivin (Jun 10, 2009)

I love the MSF too!


----------



## Susanne (Jun 10, 2009)




----------



## blindpassion (Jun 10, 2009)

*waving hi to you from Victoria*

I love seeing bc'ers here.


----------



## Willa (Jun 15, 2009)

Hello Canadian fellow!


----------



## nunu (Jun 15, 2009)

Hello


----------



## MallyK (Jun 15, 2009)

hello from another Canadian!


----------

